# Storage of IGF-1 LR3



## the_predator (Oct 30, 2011)

I have researched all about the storage of this peptide after recon but have found no info prior to recon. Put in dark closet, fridge, freezer? I would think a freezer would be a bad idea prior to recon because of the degradation by crystallization after the thaw(could damage the peptide). After recon I fully understand why the freezer is the best method. I can not start my experiment on my rats for a little while so I need to store IGF-1 LR3, GHRP-2, and CJ 1295 w/o dac for a month or two. Any ideas on the latter two also?


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 30, 2011)

Storage of LR3 IGF-1
*Study conducted by Gropep

The stability of a liquid solution of LR3IGF-I was monitored for a period of two years at storage conditions of -20 C, +4 C, +22 C, and +37 C. The final concentration of LR3IGF-I was in acetic acid. At various time points, samples were taken and compared to a lyophilized control (stored at 4 C). Listed below are the stability results for each respective storage condition.


Storage Condition: -20 C (-4 F)
Biological Potency No Change up to 2 years
Immunological Activity No Change up to 2 years
Mobility of Protein No Change up to 2 years
Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 2 years

Storage Condition: +4 C (39.2 F)
Biological Potency No Change up to 2 years
Immunological Activity No Change up to 2 years
Mobility of Protein No Change up to 2 years
Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 2 years

Storage Condition: +22 C (71.6 F)
Biological Potency No Change up to 2 years
Immunological Activity No Change up to 2 years
Mobility of Protein No Change up to 2 years
Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 2 years

Storage Condition: +37 C (98.6 F)
Biological Potency No Change up to 1 year
Immunological Activity No Change up to 1 year
Mobility of Protein No Change up to 1 year
Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 1 year

In conclusion, there is no significant difference in the potency of LR3IGF-I associated with the storage of the liquid formulation when stored at this range of temperatures. There is no evidence for loss of biological activity at any of the tested temperatures when stored as a liquid product. As you can see IGF can be quite stable for even a year at room temperature, but if you want to keep it around for a while then stick it into the fridge. So in my opinion the best way to store LR3 that is suspended in BA (benzoic acid) is in the freezer. The BA won’t allow it to freeze. And if you have it suspended in AA (acetic acid), store it in the fridge.  

don't forget to use Acetic Acid instead of BW. BW will degrade the powder and shorten the half life


----------



## the_predator (Oct 30, 2011)

Very good info btw! So in powder form...it doesn't matter were you keep it then if it stays that good in liquid form, correct?


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 30, 2011)

Still from gropep:

Stability / Storage: Peptides in the lyophilized state should be stored at 2-4° C and are stable for at least 2 years, or 6 months at room temperature¹. 

I keep mine in the fridge in both state


----------



## hooper (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep in the fridge is best!!


----------

